# What did you eat for dinner today?



## xchewbaccax777

Just wanted to see how everyone's diet is going and feel free to post pictures of your dinner we would love to see your progress....   

Mine was tilapia sauteed in olive oil and tumeric serve with some sauteed kale turmeric cayenne and curry powder with lots of olive oil, I have lost 40 pounds just by cutting out most of the carbs except the complex carbs of course...


----------



## Sully

Awesome Chewy. Good on ya, bro. I just had some grilled chicken, broccoli, and a huge ass bowl of salad. Blah.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Chicken breast and tilapia with brown rice.


----------



## Alinshop

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Just wanted to see how everyone's diet is going and feel free to post pictures of your dinner we would love to see your progress...View attachment 18139.
> 
> Mine was tilapia sauteed in olive oil and tumeric serve with some sauteed kale turmeric cayenne and curry powder with lots of olive oil, I have lost 40 pounds just by cutting out most of the carbs except the complex carbs of course...



Nice work so far! 

I've been on a new kick, tuna, spinach, wheat pasta w a little sf raspberry dressing poured on top. I'm about to eat that for lunch and probably for dinner too!


----------



## chrisr116

My diet has sucked this month...Stouffers Lasagna.


----------



## lycan Venom

Wild caught pacific ocean salmon with mixed vegetables and sweet potato.

Tonight, bbq'd marinated with a proprietary rub & smoked with apple wood grass fed and finished Bison steak with sautéed onion, asparagus & mushrooms.


----------



## Alinshop

lycan Venom said:


> Wild caught pacific ocean salmon with mixed vegetables and sweet potato.
> 
> Tonight, bbq'd marinated with a proprietary rub & smoked with apple wood grass fed and finished Bison steak with sautéed onion, asparagus & mushrooms.



That's some fancy eating, right there!:love1:


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Alinshop said:


> Nice work so far!
> 
> I've been on a new kick, tuna, spinach, wheat pasta w a little sf raspberry dressing poured on top. I'm about to eat that for lunch and probably for dinner too!



Another great thing I've been doing is buying extra virgin olive oil and quality balsamic vinegar and mixing them together putting them on top of mixed field greens with raspberries and blackberries chicken or fish only two of those while I'm at work but I find the best sonic vinegar brings out the flavor of the berries in a very good way


----------



## xchewbaccax777

It's amazing how much progress you can make by just limiting simple carbs like bread and pasta. Lol I have also completely eliminated sugar drinks and drink only water now


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Alinshop said:


> That's some fancy eating, right there!:love1:



I do have one cheat day per week other than that its salad protein corn tortillas as close to 4 as can be in a bunch of different supplements as well


----------



## xchewbaccax777

This is a miracle beverage not only good for health and fitness but it feels just about every malady in the body as well: 



11 Amazing Benefits Of Drinking Aloe Vera Juice

October 23, 2013*| By The Sleuth Journal |*General Health

[http://www]

The aloe vera plant is amazing, having many healing properties to it. The leaves of the plant are where you will find the yellow-colored liquid that can work wonders. You may already know that aloe vera gel can be very beneficial to the skin, helping with sunburn, insect bites, rashes, cuts, and the like. The reason is because aloe vera is an anti-fungal as well as an anti-bacterial. It also helps with the regeneration of cells. So the application of aloe vera gel to the skin can greatly benefit common skin ailments and help in the healing process.

But maybe you didn’t know that aloe vera comes in other forms, which also have their own set of benefits. Let’s take*aloe vera juice. Here is a short list of what this very healthy juice can do for you.

HEALTH BENEFITS OF ALOE VERA JUICE

Aids in the elimination of constipation.Aids in digestion and helps with stomachaches and heartburn.Helps to regulate blood sugars.Detoxifies the body*and colon.Helps with weight loss by increasing metabolic rate to burn more calories.Improves circulation.Aids in healing damage to internal tissues.Regulates blood pressure.Strengthens immune system.Retards the growth of cancerous tumors.Helps to reduce inflammation.








lycan Venom said:


> Wild caught pacific ocean salmon with mixed vegetables and sweet potato.
> 
> Tonight, bbq'd marinated with a proprietary rub & smoked with apple wood grass fed and finished Bison steak with sautéed onion, asparagus & mushrooms.


----------



## chrisr116

The wife cooked me baked swai fish (my favorite fish) and collard greens for my supper tonight.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

chrisr116 said:


> The wife cooked me baked swai fish (my favorite fish) and collard greens for my supper tonight.



And at $3.00 a pound I love it too, badass for fish tacos


----------



## Alinshop

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Another great thing I've been doing is buying extra virgin olive oil and quality balsamic vinegar and mixing them together putting them on top of mixed field greens with raspberries and blackberries chicken or fish only two of those while I'm at work but I find the best sonic vinegar brings out the flavor of the berries in a very good way



Good idea. Basalmic vinegar makes everything taste good.:love1:


----------



## srd1

New York Strip with long grain wild rice and mushrooms not my best but edible


----------



## Big-John

2 double cheeseburgers a large fry and a 4 peace nugget with milk.  I'm bulking and just try to get calories in.


----------



## srd1

Got 2 HUGE slabs of salmon rubbed with brown sugar bourbon rub smoked with apple wood chips for a couple hours sweet potatoes with brown sugar and pecan butter and some leftover long grain and wild rice with mushrooms....cant wait to throw down lol


----------



## chrisr116

Wife's cooking 2 big slabs of pork ribs tonight.  I'll probably eat myself sick


----------



## Enigmatic707

I bought a 10lb "breast only" turkey that I am thawing right now... Figured I'd eat off it for a few days... Wish I'd known about these before


----------



## xmen1234

Wife made her famous meatloaf, mashed potatoes and fresh baked rolls. Gonna kill it.


----------



## kubes

6oz grilled chicken breast greens and 1 avocado


----------



## chrisr116

I like this thread.  Gives me ideas for different recipes


----------



## mechace1

damn you guys get fancy

8 oz chicken breast
2 cups jasmine rice
1 tlbs PB 
veggies


----------



## lycan Venom

Its fluffy, pink inside and feels good on your fingers or your third leg.


----------



## Big-John

lycan Venom said:


> Its fluffy, pink inside and feels good on your fingers or your third leg.


That's called desert my friend. ☺


----------



## Oregonstrong

New to this board brothers but you will definitely always find me in this thread! Love talking about food. My diet is pretty bland and I am very strict. I will post it up when I get a chance to give you an idea of what I mean. Here's a staple in my diet and just finished up for last meal of day:
10 oz. elk steak (top round), 1 cup Jasmine rice, 2 tbsp. mac nut oil.


----------



## chrisr116

I slow cooked a large Boston butt overnight and shredded it.  Then I added a couple bottles of Cattle Man's Gold Tangy Carolina bbq sauce and mixed it all up.  It's my favorite bbq bar none.  Gonna be eating on it for a few days.
I've been making those butts that way for years now and never get tired of them.
Take some of that bbq on a bun with a little coleslaw on top and you've got something good.


----------



## Oregonstrong

chrisr116 said:


> I slow cooked a large Boston butt overnight and shredded it.  Then I added a couple bottles of Cattle Man's Gold Tangy Carolina bbq sauce and mixed it all up.  It's my favorite bbq bar none.  Gonna be eating on it for a few days.
> I've been making those butts that way for years now and never get tired of them.




Damn, now that sounds tasty brother. I don't think I could get tired of that either.


----------



## Alinshop

Grilled chicken with avocado and salsa all crushed up in one big bowl!


----------



## chrisr116

Alinshop said:


> Grilled chicken with avocado and salsa all crushed up in one big bowl!


I'm gonna have to try that one.  Sounds good


----------



## srd1

Alinshop said:


> Grilled chicken with avocado and salsa all crushed up in one big bowl!



That sounds really good headed to the grocery store now for christmas dinner stuff gonna have to try this one out:headbang:


----------



## Oregonstrong

Alinshop said:


> Grilled chicken with avocado and salsa all crushed up in one big bowl!




I'm in on this one too! Sounds like a great tasting protein/fat meal. I love all three of those ingredients. Going to try it soon brother!


----------



## Alinshop

chrisr116 said:


> I'm gonna have to try that one.  Sounds good





srd1 said:


> That sounds really good headed to the grocery store now for christmas dinner stuff gonna have to try this one out:headbang:





Oregonstrong said:


> I'm in on this one too! Sounds like a great tasting protein/fat meal. I love all three of those ingredients. Going to try it soon brother!



Yeah guys, I just use one large Hass avacodo and mix in Pace chunky salsa with chunks of chicken. Sometimes I go a little crazy and add black beans and a little greek yogurt (instead of sour cream):love1:


----------



## Jjyaya

Had 2 pieces of talapia, rice, an eggwhite/kefir shake about to have some pineapple


----------



## Oregonstrong

Just plain old 8 oz. chicken, 1 cup jasmine rice, and 2 tbsp mac nut oil here brothers. Gonna get my feast on tomorrow though!


----------



## lycan Venom

smoked duck, quail and prime rib with sweet potatoes and green beans.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

chrisr116 said:


> I slow cooked a large Boston butt overnight and shredded it.  Then I added a couple bottles of Cattle Man's Gold Tangy Carolina bbq sauce and mixed it all up.  It's my favorite bbq bar none.  Gonna be eating on it for a few days.
> I've been making those butts that way for years now and never get tired of them.
> Take some of that bbq on a bun with a little coleslaw on top and you've got something good.



Cheat day


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Jjyaya said:


> Had 2 pieces of talapia, rice, an eggwhite/kefir shake about to have some pineapple



Plain kefir is solo sour


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Oregonstrong said:


> Just plain old 8 oz. chicken, 1 cup jasmine rice, and 2 tbsp mac nut oil here brothers. Gonna get my feast on tomorrow though!



Hell yes


----------



## Oregonstrong

Damn should have posted mine up tonight. Those look delicious brothers. 10 oz. sirloin steak, 1 cup Jasmine rice, 2 tbsp. mac nut oil, 1/4 cup raisins. Gonna be going again here soon but it's cereal time for next snack. 1 cup Quaker oatmeal squares, 2 cup whites for the milk, 30 almonds.


----------



## kubes

6 oz grilled chicken greens and 30 grams of cashews


----------



## srd1

Hell ya my brothers crawfish crablegs corn on the cob yellow potatoes zaterans crawfish boil in a bag all in one pot doesnt get any better


----------



## Big-John

Late night snack. Sorry I don't have any fancy meals but man am I jealous srd1!!


----------



## kubes

Tritip steak salad with steamed broccoli and avocado


----------



## Oregonstrong

Big-John said:


> Late night snack. Sorry I don't have any fancy meals but man am I jealous srd1!!




Christmas gift meal?


----------



## Oregonstrong

10 oz. salmon, 10 oz. red potato, 2 tbsp olive oil for dinner. (should have for a pic for you guys but it's a regular so I'll get one tomorrow) 

eating last meal of day now............

8 oz. ground elk, 1cup Jasmine rice, 2 tbsp. olive oil.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Oregonstrong said:


> 10 oz. salmon, 10 oz. red potato, 2 tbsp olive oil for dinner. (should have for a pic for you guys but it's a regular so I'll get one tomorrow)
> 
> eating last meal of day now............
> View attachment 18243
> 8 oz. ground elk, 1cup Jasmine rice, 2 tbsp. olive oil.



The way you eat man you must look pretty f***** ripped post a pic of your big strong ass


----------



## Big-John

Oregonstrong said:


> Christmas gift meal?


Yes. I've just about eat the whole box lol.


----------



## Oregonstrong

xchewbaccax777 said:


> The way you eat man you must look pretty f***** ripped post a pic of your big strong ass




Haha, I'm working on it brother. I've seen the pics of you dudes here and I am nowhere near that caliber yet. I'm only a couple + years into serious consistent hard training, nutrition, and supps. I have alway lifted but not how I should have been plus I had no clue about nutrition. Now I'm fu**ing serious! And once I get to know everyone and get a little more comfortable with you brothers I will post up some pics.


----------



## MilburnCreek

1/3 pound Fettucine with sundried tomatoes, artichoke hearts, roasted red peppers in Olive Oil, and two dozen mussels steamed in white wine...


----------



## srd1

MilburnCreek said:


> 1/3 pound Fettucine with sundried tomatoes, artichoke hearts, roasted red peppers in Olive Oil, and two dozen mussels steamed in white wine...



Come on milburn we need some pics bro "food porn" lol


----------



## Oregonstrong

Here is some food porn brother but to me it's like looking at my wife, still good but I see it everyday.......
8oz. Elk steak, 10 oz. red potatoes, 2 tbsp. olive oil.


----------



## Big-John

Oregonstrong said:


> Haha, I'm working on it brother. I've seen the pics of you dudes here and I am nowhere near that caliber yet. I'm only a couple + years into serious consistent hard training, nutrition, and supps. I have alway lifted but not how I should have been plus I had no clue about nutrition. Now I'm fu**ing serious! And once I get to know everyone and get a little more comfortable with you brothers I will post up some pics.


On your own time brother. But one thing for sure is you should never get a negative comment here.


----------



## Oregonstrong

Big-John said:


> On your own time brother. But one thing for sure is you should never get a negative comment here.




Thank you brother.


----------



## Oregonstrong

10 oz. Salmon, 10 oz. red potato, 2 tbsp. olive oil.


----------



## chrisr116

Don't yall have salmon everywhere out there?


----------



## Oregonstrong

chrisr116 said:


> Don't yall have salmon everywhere out there?




Yes sir, most abundantly on the coast range. We have a run for every season-fall chinook, winter steelhead, spring chinook, and summer steelhead. I fish the coastal rivers close to the bay's. This years fall salmon run was great, I stocked up my freezer for the winter.


----------



## srd1

chrisr116 said:


> Don't yall have salmon everywhere out there?


I have to buy mine at sams club its actually pretty good wild caught over 2 foot long 1 to 1.5 inches thick runs me about 15 or 16 bucks a slab depending on weight


----------



## chrisr116

srd1 said:


> I have to buy mine at sams club its actually pretty good wild caught over 2 foot long 1 to 1.5 inches thick runs me about 15 or 16 bucks a slab depending on weight


Me too.  Not along of salmon swimming in Georgia.   Lol


----------



## Oregonstrong

srd1 said:


> I have to buy mine at sams club its actually pretty good wild caught over 2 foot long 1 to 1.5 inches thick runs me about 15 or 16 bucks a slab depending on weight




That's actually not a bad price. If you can get three meals out of that its only $5 per meal. There is a cost to catching them yourself too- gas, bait, gear/tackle but it sure is a lot of fun!


----------



## Oregonstrong

8 oz. beef steak, 10 oz. potato, 2 tbsp. olive oil.


----------



## d2r2ddd

i salivate while looking at the steak !


----------



## xmen1234

Tonight the family and I went to Buffalo Wild Wings. I killed 24 wings and a couple of brews. It is the holidays for God's sake. Lol


----------



## BigBob

xmen1234 said:


> Tonight the family and I went to Buffalo Wild Wings. I killed 24 wings and a couple of brews. It is the holidays for God's sake. Lol


I'm jealous because this is how I'm eating now. It don't look like much but those jalapeños help a lot! 

Happy New Year Guys!


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Oregonstrong said:


> Haha, I'm working on it brother. I've seen the pics of you dudes here and I am nowhere near that caliber yet. I'm only a couple + years into serious consistent hard training, nutrition, and supps. I have alway lifted but not how I should have been plus I had no clue about nutrition. Now I'm fu**ing serious! And once I get to know everyone and get a little more comfortable with you brothers I will post up some pics.



 I still have a long way to go, I lost 40 pounds last year I'm sitting at about 310 315, I want to get down about two 16 this year I was heavily focus on the powerlifting before my diet with s*** now I've cleaned up the diet a bit I do have a cheat day every week which is a pretty nasty cheat day but got my head in the right direction I'm up on the cardio, I am nowhere near where I want to be certainly don't consider myself elite, but yes some of these dudes are super yoked, but we are like a family here and you don't have to worry about being judged negatively cuz that does not happen with us so if you ever want to post a pic feel free brother no judgements here just encouragement that's what this board is all about


----------



## xchewbaccax777

d2r2ddd said:


> i salivate while looking at the steak !



 the deadliest catch


----------



## xchewbaccax777

BigBob said:


> I'm jealous because this is how I'm eating now. It don't look like much but those jalapeños help a lot!
> 
> Happy New Year Guys!



 lol Big Bob


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Wild caught sockeye salmon with jumbo red king crab.. It's super expensive and I can only eat like this a couple times a month, most of the time its salad with a protein and some berries maybe some sauteed kale and quinoa and lots of sweet potatoes because I can afford to eat healthy but I cannot afford to eat lean meats everyday but I always try and get some good protein one way or the other, but most of the time is 25 pound bags of chicken breast cooked with some type of seasoning over salad and it is kind of boring but I know I have to do it if I want to get down to my goal weight


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Oregonstrong said:


> 8 oz. beef steak, 10 oz. potato, 2 tbsp. olive oil. View attachment 18259



I see you like a lot of potatoes you would probably love these purple sweet potatoes which are organic and super good for you


----------



## xchewbaccax777

xchewbaccax777 said:


> i see you like a lot of potatoes you would probably love these purple sweet potatoes which are organic and super good for youView attachment 18275


----------



## Oregonstrong

Those are crazy looking xchewbaca! And you say they are a sweet potato? I'm going to have to look around for those!


----------



## Oregonstrong

xchewbaccax777 said:


> View attachment 18271 I still have a long way to go, I lost 40 pounds last year I'm sitting at about 310 315, I want to get down about two 16 this year I was heavily focus on the powerlifting before my diet with s*** now I've cleaned up the diet a bit I do have a cheat day every week which is a pretty nasty cheat day but got my head in the right direction I'm up on the cardio, I am nowhere near where I want to be certainly don't consider myself elite, but yes some of these dudes are super yoked, but we are like a family here and you don't have to worry about being judged negatively cuz that does not happen with us so if you ever want to post a pic feel free brother no judgements here just encouragement that's what this board is all about




Nice work brother and thank you!


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Oregonstrong said:


> Those are crazy looking xchewbaca! And you say they are a sweet potato? I'm going to have to look around for those!



Organic purple sweet potatoes, should be available at every supermarket if not you can speak to the produce manager during daytime hours and they will order it for you at any grocery store. Lol


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Oregonstrong said:


> Those are crazy looking xchewbaca! And you say they are a sweet potato? I'm going to have to look around for those!



 the info


----------



## Oregonstrong

xchewbaccax777 said:


> View attachment 18277 the info




Sweet thanks brother! Saved the image to help with my hunt for these delicious looking potatoes.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Oregonstrong said:


> Sweet thanks brother! Saved the image to help with my hunt for these delicious looking potatoes.



Yessa


----------



## Magnus82

Pretty sure none of you have ever heard of this, but it's an old German recipe I make for the holidays,  knoepfle soup along with chicken salad sandwiches.  Delicious!


----------



## BigBob

Magnus82 said:


> Pretty sure none of you have ever heard of this, but it's an old German recipe I make for the holidays,  knoepfle soup along with chicken salad sandwiches.  Delicious!


I love German soups. I've been making turkey salad sandwiches since Christmas. Yum.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Magnus82 said:


> Pretty sure none of you have ever heard of this, but it's an old German recipe I make for the holidays,  knoepfle soup along with chicken salad sandwiches.  Delicious!



How do u make it


----------



## BigBob

Sweet potatoe  tacos! Not bad.


----------



## Big-John

This stuff.


----------



## BigBob

Big-John said:


> This stuff.


I want that for breakfast tomorrow!


----------



## Oregonstrong

BigBob said:


> Sweet potatoe  tacos! Not bad.




What are in those tacos Bob?


----------



## Big-John

BigBob said:


> I want that for breakfast tomorrow!


The biscuits are red lobster kind. The wife found the recipe and hit it spot on. I was in heaven.


----------



## BigBob

Oregonstrong said:


> What are in those tacos Bob?


My daughter found the recipe. 
Sauteed mushrooms, onions, garlic, sweet potatoes, and a little spinach. Corn tortilla with a little cheddar. Add some salsa and avocado and its really got a lot of flavor.


----------



## d2r2ddd

xchewbaccax777 said:


> I see you like a lot of potatoes you would probably love these purple sweet potatoes which are organic and super good for youView attachment 18275



These look like candy bars 
Dun think this are available here in asia 
We only have those orange ones


----------



## Oregonstrong

BigBob said:


> My daughter found the recipe.
> Sauteed mushrooms, onions, garlic, sweet potatoes, and a little spinach. Corn tortilla with a little cheddar. Add some salsa and avocado and its really got a lot of flavor.




Sounds pretty tasty, may have to try these sometime.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Oregonstrong said:


> Sounds pretty tasty, may have to try these sometime.



 island style chicken teriyaki with white rice, 4lbs thigh meat 2 lbs breast with two jars VERY TERI "TERIYAKI" sauce, sliced chicken thin, on large sweet onion diced, garlic, salt pepper, cook on high for ten minutes and stir, then cook on low for one hour 20 minutes stir every 20 mins, fish with honey glaze, serve over rice....DAMN GOOD PROTEIN


----------



## xchewbaccax777

xchewbaccax777 said:


> View attachment 18299 island style chicken teriyaki with white rice, 4lbs thigh meat 2 lbs breast with two jars VERY TERI "TERIYAKI" sauce, sliced chicken thin, on large sweet onion diced, garlic, salt pepper, cook on high for ten minutes and stir, then cook on low for one hour 20 minutes stir every 20 mins, fish with honey glaze, serve over rice....DAMN GOOD PROTEIN



Yes those are chips ahoy in background, I'm the big dawg, I deserve it. Me and the home got drunk watched UFC 182 and a chicken teriyaki w cookies....CHEAT  WEEK OVER,back to dog food..


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Lol


----------



## Oregonstrong

Damn chewbaca looks like a blast brother and good eats!


----------



## Oregonstrong

8 oz. Beef sirloin tonight with usual sides..........


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Oregonstrong said:


> View attachment 18307
> 8 oz. Beef sirloin tonight with usual sides..........



Your discipline is amazing, what is your age?


----------



## Oregonstrong

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Your discipline is amazing, what is your age?




Thank you brother, 31 years young.


----------



## Oregonstrong

Elk tonight brothers!


----------



## silverback66

Grilled beef burger pattie with cheese and jalapeños and broccoli with motzerella cheese


----------



## srd1

Taco salad this was the wifes plate mine was no where near as pretty or small lol


----------



## Oregonstrong

Mixing it up tonight with 4 oz. salmon, 4 oz. elk, 10 oz. potato, 2 tbsp olive oil.


----------



## Oregonstrong

srd1 said:


> Taco salad this was the wifes plate mine was no where near as pretty or small lol




Damn that looks tasty!


----------



## kubes

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews


----------



## Oregonstrong

Salmon, rice, and oil tonight brothers.


----------



## BigBob

I made polenta last night. Never heard of it before. Very filling and no gluten. With grilled chicken and veggies even the wife and daughter loved it. It so much easier to eat healthy when the whole family is on board.


----------



## chrisr116

Tonight's dinner is pork loin, mashed potatoes,  and sweet corn.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

oregonstrong said:


> View attachment 18340
> salmon, rice, and oil tonight brothers.


cheat day


----------



## lycan Venom

Smoking some turkey breasts on the grill, along with some green beans sweet potatoes. Tomorrow Im stocking up on grass fed/finished wagyu/kobi cross breed meat and bison. Going finishing on friday to stock up on some crappie, blue gill, and trout. Then im prepping my hunt for some duck, quail and turkey in the next coming months.

Only one true way to eat healthy.... farm/ranch or hunt that shit. Nothing like the satisfaction of a kosher kill too, gotta treat my food with respect.


----------



## Oregonstrong

lycan Venom said:


> Smoking some turkey breasts on the grill, along with some green beans sweet potatoes. Tomorrow Im stocking up on grass fed/finished wagyu/kobi cross breed meat and bison. Going finishing on friday to stock up on some crappie, blue gill, and trout. Then im prepping my hunt for some duck, quail and turkey in the next coming months.
> 
> Only one true way to eat healthy.... farm/ranch or hunt that shit. Nothing like the satisfaction of a kosher kill too, gotta treat my food with respect.




Yes sir!


----------



## Oregonstrong

10 oz. elk backstrap, 10 oz. potato, 2 tbsp macnut oil.
View attachment 18352
Edit: can't seem to share photos via tapatalk any longer just as an attachment??


----------



## Magnus82

Chicken with baby bellas in a wine sauce over wilted spinach


----------



## BigBob

That looks great. I had sauteed green beans,grilled chicken and artichoke hearts.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Magnus82 said:


> Chicken with baby bellas in a wine sauce over wilted spinach



 white corn kale tacos


----------



## Ironbuilt

xchewbaccax777 said:


> View attachment 18406 white corn kale tacos



Is that Truffle Butter drizzle?


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Ironbuilt said:


> Is that Truffle Butter drizzle?



Its cum


----------



## Ironbuilt

LOL.. im being serious.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Ironbuilt said:


> LOL.. im being serious.



Sauteed onions dawg, just looks weird


----------



## chrisr116

IB just sees what he wants to see.  Lol


----------



## Lavey

Im having 2 tuna subs-large salad & veggies! Yum


----------



## Lavey

Putting down a 6 eggs with oatmeal & some milk.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Lavey said:


> Putting down a 6 eggs with oatmeal & some milk.



. Chicken teriyaki


----------



## Oregonstrong

xchewbaccax777 said:


> View attachment 18477. Chicken teriyaki




Eye spy cookies!

Steak here tonight


----------



## Magnus82

Homemade protein pizza with cauliflower crust.  Who says cutting has to be so hard!


----------



## Oregonstrong

Magnus82 said:


> Homemade protein pizza with cauliflower crust.  Who says cutting has to be so hard!




How do you make that brother? Looks good.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Magnus82 said:


> Homemade protein pizza with cauliflower crust.  Who says cutting has to be so hard!



Give us the recipient magnus


----------



## xchewbaccax777

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Give us the recipient magnus



Recipie magnus*** for me it was gus's world famous fried chicken and Austin Texas tonight

#cheatlife


----------



## Magnus82

This really is amazing and will satisfy any pizza craving.  
1 head cauliflower cut into florets 
Grind in blender or food processor,  not pureed,  just small crumbles
Microwave for 5 minutes to soften
Add an egg and 1/4 unflavored whey isolate if you have it,  if not omit. 
You could also add rice flour,  ground TVP, or almond flour
Add 1tp garlic powder and mix all together
Use a pizza stone or pan and form a crust.  Bake crust for 8 minutes at 400°
Remove and add your favorite toppings and return to oven till the cheese starts to brown. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Oregonstrong

Magnus82 said:


> This really is amazing and will satisfy any pizza craving.
> 1 head cauliflower cut into florets
> Grind in blender or food processor,  not pureed,  just small crumbles
> Microwave for 5 minutes to soften
> Add an egg and 1/4 unflavored whey isolate if you have it,  if not omit.
> You could also add rice flour,  ground TVP, or almond flour
> Add 1tp garlic powder and mix all together
> Use a pizza stone or pan and form a crust.  Bake crust for 8 minutes at 400°
> Remove and add your favorite toppings and return to oven till the cheese starts to brown.
> Enjoy!




Awesome thanks bro! I'm going to give this a go!


----------



## MR. BMJ

Smoked Pulled pork sandwiches w/ homemade BBQ sauce and coleslaw.


----------



## The Grim Repper

I'm almost ashamed to admit it, but I usually need to include a lot of junk for a couple days sometimes to keep weight on.  A hummingbird metabolism allows me to eat an entire pizza hut pizza then ice cream and actually drop water.  People say I'm lucky, but honestly, I disagree.
I can eat as clean as clean can be, we're talking tilapia at 5 meals a day precontest type diet, but I'll go into a metabolic freefall and I can't have that.
I have no love affair with food, but can eat 6,000 kCalories a day and not blink.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

the grim repper said:


> i'm almost ashamed to admit it, but i usually need to include a lot of junk for a couple days sometimes to keep weight on.  A hummingbird metabolism allows me to eat an entire pizza hut pizza then ice cream and actually drop water.  People say i'm lucky, but honestly, i disagree.
> I can eat as clean as clean can be, we're talking tilapia at 5 meals a day precontest type diet, but i'll go into a metabolic freefall and i can't have that.
> I have no love affair with food, but can eat 6,000 kcalories a day and not blink.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

4 boxes of girl scout cookies, chicken teriyaki, taco soup, more girl scout cookies, pb and honey, I fucked up today. Lol


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Oregonstrong said:


> How do you make that brother? Looks good.



 steak lobster and crab...lol #CHEATLIFE


----------



## Lavey

Salmon - 1 cup brown rice - large mixed salad/veggies & 2 shakes.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

lavey said:


> salmon - 1 cup brown rice - large mixed salad/veggies & 2 shakes.


----------



## d2r2ddd

xchewbaccax777 said:


> View attachment 18615



slurp ! ! !


----------



## Ironbuilt

A stadium


----------



## Lavey

Tonight Im having turkey/steak- potatoes - salad/veggies & watermelon.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Ironbuilt said:


> A stadium



 haggen dasz, 2 croissants, 1lb cookies , 1lb NY strip, 4 butter butter.....I fucked up.lol


----------



## xchewbaccax777

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Just wanted to see how everyone's diet is going and feel free to post pictures of your dinner we would love to see your progress...View attachment 18139.
> 
> Mine was tilapia sauteed in olive oil and tumeric serve with some sauteed kale turmeric cayenne and curry powder with lots of olive oil, I have lost 40 pounds just by cutting out most of the carbs except the complex carbs of course...



 king Crab... Lots of it


----------



## Lavey

20oz Steak - 1 cup rice - veggies & 5 hard boiled eggs..Pumpkin pie!


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Good food



Lavey said:


> 20oz Steak - 1 cup rice - veggies & 5 hard boiled eggs..Pumpkin pie!


----------



## Oregonstrong




----------



## MikeRoss

Jasmine rice w/8 egg whites mixed in. asparagus & chicken breast


----------



## chrisr116

I made up a batch of turkey chili.  Good but could have used more spice


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Pork loin w pots and carrots


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Ribeye fajitas with goat cheese and onion


----------



## xchewbaccax777




----------



## The Grim Repper

Ate cheat-like for the last few days.  Off from training, so just renewing a bit post surgery.
Tonight was a steak wrap with mozzarella and roasted peppers with french fries.  A couple zeppole afterwards.  It's 1:44 am, I might do a chicken parm sandwich with more fries.
Before you condemn me, I've dropped weight and water over the past few days and am much tighter, so ...


----------



## srd1

Just stuck a 3 foot salmon slab in the smoker and asperagus with garlic butter cherry tomatoes...yum


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Hell yeah boys glad to see you're enjoying life


----------



## xchewbaccax777

The Grim Repper said:


> Ate cheat-like for the last few days.  Off from training, so just renewing a bit post surgery.
> Tonight was a steak wrap with mozzarella and roasted peppers with french fries.  A couple zeppole afterwards.  It's 1:44 am, I might do a chicken parm sandwich with more fries.
> Before you condemn me, I've dropped weight and water over the past few days and am much tighter, so ...


Get that s*** brother get it I'll post up my cheat meal here in a second


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Okay I'll admit it when I say cheat meal I mean cheat month and buy che month I mean cheat year,


----------



## rangerjockey

Fella's all that food looks KILLER!  My question,  How the hell do you get the old lady to cook for you?  My lady is a tri athelete and cooks like shit but god damn she looks good, Should  I just let it go?


----------



## xchewbaccax777

rangerjockey said:


> Fella's all that food looks KILLER!  My question,  How the hell do you get the old lady to cook for you?  My lady is a tri athelete and cooks like shit but god damn she looks good, Should  I just let it go?


Pics


----------



## The Grim Repper

rangerjockey said:


> Fella's all that food looks KILLER!  My question,  How the hell do you get the old lady to cook for you?  My lady is a tri athelete and cooks like shit but god damn she looks good, Should  I just let it go?



I do all the shopping and cooking at home due to scheduling.  My wife can cook, but doesn't have the time to prepare meals for every day, due to schedules.

I cook all the food, I weigh all of my food and her food, I calculate her diet and I'm also her trainer.  This is OUR way of doing things, not for everyone, but over time, I've learned how to get this done in addition to being parents of two small kids, working professionals with pretty pressure-filled careers.  Not easy, worth every second.

EDIT: I should add, learn to cook for your ladies guys.  They will be so amazingly turned on by you being strong, sexy and handy in both the garage, tool shed and the kitchen.  Think I'm wrong?  Ask women if they find a guy that can cook sexy.  You're welcome. 


Grim


----------



## The Grim Repper

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Get that s*** brother get it I'll post up my cheat meal here in a second



My diet isn't a blueprint though man.  I'm genetically lucky in that I NEED to eat like that to keep weight on and no, I dont' get fat.  I don't recommend people eat like that.


----------



## srd1

I cook most of the meals in my house. I actually enjoy cooking wifes a good cook she just doesnt enjoy it as much as i do...grimms exactly right cook a woman a good meal from scratch and just see if you dont get lucky that night lol.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

The Grim Repper said:


> I do all the shopping and cooking at home due to scheduling.  My wife can cook, but doesn't have the time to prepare meals for every day, due to schedules.
> 
> I cook all the food, I weigh all of my food and her food, I calculate her diet and I'm also her trainer.  This is OUR way of doing things, not for everyone, but over time, I've learned how to get this done in addition to being parents of two small kids, working professionals with pretty pressure-filled careers.  Not easy, worth every second.
> 
> EDIT: I should add, learn to cook for your ladies guys.  They will be so amazingly turned on by you being strong, sexy and handy in both the garage, tool shed and the kitchen.  Think I'm wrong?  Ask women if they find a guy that can cook sexy.  You're welcome.
> 
> 
> Grim


Tonight I had bacon wrapped venison backstrap with sliced tomatoes and may wash it down with a Ben & Jerry's half baked in a moment


----------



## xchewbaccax777

8 Oz turkey brradt


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Olive garden 2700 cals


----------



## Lavey

2 Turkey subs - large veggie salad - brown rice - 3 yogurts - shake 40g


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Subway turkey sub Xtra meat add bacon and 16 cookies


----------



## SoccerDad

Chicken Marsala (using thighs) and sautéed mixed greens using coconut oil


----------



## thebrick

Baked tilapia topped with salsa, grilled eggplant and white rice.


----------



## chrisr116

I have been dieting for a few weeks now under the supervision of my diet coach, so my dinner, meal #5  of 6 per day, is the same every day now.  
5.5 ounces ground turkey breast (or I can substitute chicken)
1.25 cups of mashed sweet potato (13.2 ounces)
1 cup of green veggies (peas are my usual)
-  All nice and weighed out on a digital kitchen scale, or measured with measuring cup.

I'd love to post up a pic, but it is truly uninspiring. lol.  Dropping from 244 to 223 in a few weeks is the only thing that's keeping me motivated.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

chrisr116 said:


> I have been dieting for a few weeks now, so my dinner, meal #5  of 6 per day,is the same every day now.
> 5.5 ounces ground turkey breast (or I can substitute chicken)
> 1.25 cups of mashed sweet potato
> 1 cup of green veggies (peas are my usual)
> 
> I'd love to post up a pic, but it is truly uninspiring. lol


What is u your size and weight


----------



## chrisr116

xchewbaccax777 said:


> What is u your size and weight



Height is 5ft 9 and a half inches.  My weight usually runs around 240 to 250 normally.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Damn that's a small dinner portion bro


----------



## chrisr116

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Damn that's a small dinner portion bro



He has been adjusting it up a little at a time.  He has me on about 275 grams protein, 250 carbs, and under 100 fat. the closest I can figure using myfitnesspal.  Get one cheat meal a week too.  Just enough food to keep me hungry.  I'll post up the next cheat meal...it is much more interesting.  Lol


----------



## xchewbaccax777

chrisr116 said:


> He has been adjusting it up a little at a time.  He has me on about 275 grams protein, 250 carbs, and under 100 fat. the closest I can figure using myfitnesspal.  Get one cheat meal a week too.  Just enough food to keep me hungry.  I'll post up the next cheat meal...it is much more interesting.  Lol


Whos he?


----------



## chrisr116

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Whos he?



A local guy that trains bodybuilders.  I'd don't want to put his name out there without his consent.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Sweet


----------



## xchewbaccax777

chrisr116 said:


> A local guy that trains bodybuilders.  I'd don't want to put his name out there without his consent.  One of his clients got his pro card last weekend in the Natural Division.


Do you weigh your protein portions on a food scale?


----------



## chrisr116

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Do you weigh your protein portions on a food scale?



Yep, I will PM you.  I don't want to hijack this thread too bad.  Lol


----------



## xchewbaccax777

chrisr116 said:


> I have been dieting for a few weeks now under the supervision of my diet coach, so my dinner, meal #5  of 6 per day, is the same every day now.
> 5.5 ounces ground turkey breast (or I can substitute chicken)
> 1.25 cups of mashed sweet potato (13.2 ounces)
> 1 cup of green veggies (peas are my usual)
> -  All nice and weighed out on a digital kitchen scale, or measured with measuring cup.
> 
> I'd love to post up a pic, but it is truly uninspiring. lol.  Dropping from 244 to 223 in a few weeks is the only thing that's keeping me motivated.








Bacon wrapped quail.....yummmy


----------



## xchewbaccax777

chrisr116 said:


> Yep, I will PM you.  I don't want to hijack this thread too bad.  Lol


It's my thread.lol u have my permission to hijack it bro. Lol


----------



## chrisr116

xchewbaccax777 said:


> It's my thread.lol u have my permission to hijack it bro. Lol



Haha.  I forgot that.  And bacon wrapped quail photos really doesn't help with my hunger.  Lol


----------



## xchewbaccax777

chrisr116 said:


> Haha.  I forgot that.  And bacon wrapped quail photos really doesn't help with my hunger.  Lol


Protein with flavor


----------



## thebrick

I make a marinade using olive oil, cumin powder, lime juice and jalapeños. Threw it in the blender, pour over chicken breast strips. Let that sit for a least a couple hours. The more time the better. Then put the chicken on my indoor grill. Serve wrapped in a warm corn tortilla with an avocado slice. That was my dinner tonite and it was very tasty.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

thebrick said:


> I make a marinade using olive oil, cumin powder, lime juice and jalapeños. Threw it in the blender, pour over chicken breast strips. Let that sit for a least a couple hours. The more time the better. Then put the chicken on my indoor grill. Serve wrapped in a warm corn tortilla with an avocado slice. That was my dinner tonite and it was very tasty.


Pics?


----------



## chrisr116

thebrick said:


> I make a marinade using olive oil, cumin powder, lime juice and jalapeños. Threw it in the blender, pour over chicken breast strips. Let that sit for a least a couple hours. The more time the better. Then put the chicken on my indoor grill. Serve wrapped in a warm corn tortilla with an avocado slice. That was my dinner tonite and it was very tasty.



Now that really sounds good.  I am gong to have to try that recipe.


----------



## thebrick

Sorry guys, no pics. Wife and I ate it all. 

Try it, its very easy. I use enough olive oil to cover the chicken, a very healthy dose of cumin powder, juice of 1/2 lime (or lemon) and I use one or two of those canned jalapeños from the Mexican foods section (they are hot!). Blend and pour that over the chicken strips, mix to coat and then put that in the fridge for a couple hours or more.


----------



## Magnus82




----------



## chrisr116

Magnus, is that asparagus grilled?  Yall are killing me and my diet.  Lol


----------



## The Grim Repper

I had 9 ounces of broiled cod, 2 cups brown rice and cup broccoli steamed.


----------



## Magnus82

chrisr116 said:


> Magnus, is that asparagus grilled?  Yall are killing me and my diet.  Lol



Oh yes,  best way to make it imo.  Mist w/ olive oil and sprinkle with garlic salt.


----------



## chrisr116

Magnus82 said:


> Oh yes,  best way to make it imo.  Mist w/ olive oil and sprinkle with garlic salt.


What is in the rice, Magnus?


----------



## Magnus82

chrisr116 said:


> What is in the rice, Magnus?



Got to have more protein right?  I make several large batches of ham/chicken fried rice for the week.  Cook 2 uncooked cup jasmine rice per instructions.  Meanwhile scramble and cook 6 eggs and set aside.  Sauté 1 small onion, 4-6oz chopped ham or chicken,  and 1/4c green onion tops.  Add a little olive oil to the pan and fry everything together.  I also season with Braggs liquid amino spray.


----------



## kubes

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews unsalted roasted


----------



## chrisr116

Gotcha Magnus.  It all looks delicious.  That is kind of what I thought it was.   



Magnus82 said:


> Got to have more protein right?  I make several large batches of ham/chicken fried rice for the week.  Cook 2 uncooked cup jasmine rice per instructions.  Meanwhile scramble and cook 6 eggs and set aside.  Sauté 1 small onion, 4-6oz chopped ham or chicken,  and 1/4c green onion tops.  Add a little olive oil to the pan and fry everything together.  I also season with Braggs liquid amino spray.


----------



## rangerjockey

took  5 chicken breasts cut lenght wise and marinaed in teriayki then scuered (sp?) then rotisoreed (sp?) in countertop oven, with rice and mixed green salad.  I cant spell worth shi8t today!  We need spell check in here.


----------



## Magnus82

rangerjockey said:


> took  5 chicken breasts cut lenght wise and marinaed in teriayki then scuered (sp?) then rotisoreed (sp?) in countertop oven, with rice and mixed green salad.  I cant spell worth shi8t today!  We need spell check in here.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Magnus82 said:


> View attachment 20096


Did you use frozen chicken, or packaged thawed breasts??


----------



## Magnus82

Hate frozen,  I use packaged from Sam's.


----------



## kubes

tritip salad with avocado and steamed broccoli no butter


----------



## chrisr116

Magnus82 said:


> Hate frozen,  I use packaged from Sam's.



I get mine there also.  They have large packages of both whole, boneless breasts and my favorite, boneless breast tenderloins.  As a matter of fact, I just finished my meal prep for a few days.  I cooked up a whole pack of them.  The packs I get are about 5 lbs average, and very reasonably priced.  We eat that stuff like crazy in our home.  

It was my dinner tonight, as a matter of fact ,with broccoli and mashed sweet potatoes.


----------



## chrisr116

kubes said:


> tritip salad with avocado and steamed broccoli no butter



What is tritip salad?


----------



## Magnus82

chrisr116 said:


> I get mine there also.  They have large packages of both whole, boneless breasts and my favorite, boneless breast tenderloins.  As a matter of fact, I just finished my meal prep for a few days.  I cooked up a whole pack of them.  The packs I get are about 5 lbs average, and very reasonably priced.  We eat that stuff like crazy in our home.
> 
> It was my dinner tonight, as a matter of fact ,with broccoli and mashed sweet potatoes.


Tenderloins are awesome and ready to go.  We usually  go through 24 lbs a week


----------



## chrisr116

Magnus82 said:


> Tenderloins are awesome and ready to go.  We usually  go through 24 lbs a week



24 pounds a week?  That's a lot of protein right there.  I pan cook mine with olive or coconut oil and use different types of seasonings, just to keep things interesting.  I used Cajun tonight.  Quick and easy.


----------



## Magnus82

chrisr116 said:


> 24 pounds a week?  That's a lot of protein right there.  I pan cook mine with olive or coconut oil and use different types of seasonings, just to keep things interesting.  I used Cajun tonight.  Quick and easy.



Dredge them in corn starch and fry them.  Great for Asian dishes like general tso's or toss with your favourite wing sauce,  amazing.  This is what a lot of Chinese restaurants do to keep it so moist,  it's called velveting.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

chrisr116 said:


> What is tritip salad?


Tri tip is a less expensive cut of beef


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Da kine
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my forearm is as big as your leg.....


----------



## Lavey

2 10oz steaks - large veggie salad - brown rice - yogurt


----------



## kubes

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams roasted unsalted cashews


----------



## chrisr116

5.5 oz ground turkey, 1-1/4 cup mashed sweet potatoes and 1 cup green beans


----------



## lycan Venom

home made carnita tacos... 

but I'm going eat a pink taco wrapped in fluffy hamburger buns tonight.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

3 mill ford valley Chicken Cordon Bleau


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Seared seabass with a blueberry and raspberry compote little bit of fried rice and some fire kale. Healthy and delicious oh yeah. now what did you eat for dinner today?


----------



## kubes

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast big bowl of greens and one avocado


----------



## xchewbaccax777

kubes said:


> 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast big bowl of greens and one avocado


Yum don't forget to post pics


----------



## kubes

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Yum don't forget to post pics




Haha I will tomorrow it's to late since I already ate it


----------



## lycan Venom

just had some awesome cashew shrimp with Mongolian beef with peanuts. some broccoli and while milk.


----------



## kubes

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews


----------



## xchewbaccax777

kubes said:


> View attachment 20135
> 
> 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews




Looks good, 8 ounce rock fish w potato salad


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Post your food boys


----------



## silverback66




----------



## Phoenixk2

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

93% lean beef.  I'm absolutely not done eating tonight.


----------



## kubes

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams roasted unsalted cashews


----------



## Magnus82

Buffalo enchiladas with Greek yogurt and fat-free cheddar cheese filling wrapped up in a low carb high protein wrap.  35g protein each.  Thinkin I'm going to need 105g right about now!


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Magnus82 said:


> Buffalo enchiladas with Greek yogurt and fat-free cheddar cheese filling wrapped up in a low carb high protein wrap.  35g protein each.  Thinkin I'm going to need 105g right about now!
> 
> View attachment 20467


Nice brother


----------



## letsbefit

I had my eggs fried with coconut oil and other green leafy veggies like "pechay" (what we call it here in the philippines) before working out. Based on research, it makes me feel alot more fuller and increase my energy expenditure overall


----------



## kubes

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 50 grams cashes and greens


----------



## The Grim Repper

My Post, PWO meal.  I did a shake and gatorade PWO, but my normal hour later meal was delayed - had a haircut scheduled late last night.
So, it was a 14oz steak, 8 oz baked potatoes w/ butter, 2 servings fries, glass of pink lemonade.  Dessert was 2 cups ice cream with 6 birthday cake flavored oreos.  About 2,000kCal.  Woke up tight, vascular and holding weight.

First pic is the beginning and the second is 25 minutes later - the aftermath.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

The Grim Repper said:


> My Post, PWO meal.  I did a shake and gatorade PWO, but my normal hour later meal was delayed - had a haircut scheduled late last night.
> So, it was a 14oz steak, 8 oz baked potatoes w/ butter, 2 servings fries, glass of pink lemonade.  Dessert was 2 cups ice cream with 6 birthday cake flavored oreos.  About 2,000kCal.  Woke up tight, vascular and holding weight.
> 
> First pic is the beginning and the second is 25 minutes later - the aftermath.


Yummy


----------



## letsbefit

Never missing a healthy recipe without my fave coconut oil. I'll plan on diggin on coconut oil saute'd broccoli and shrimps and crab meat . Yum!


----------



## Magnus82

letsbefit said:


> Never missing a healthy recipe without my fave coconut oil. I'll plan on diggin on coconut oil saute'd broccoli and shrimps and crab meat . Yum!



You need to remove your banner, your not a paying sponsor


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Magnus82 said:


> You need to remove your banner, your not a paying sponsor


Where is the skies banner I don't see it? Is it the goofy looking beaver thing


----------



## Phoenixk2

Double steak burrito bowl, I had such a craving


----------



## Magnus82

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Where is the skies banner I don't see it? Is it the goofy looking beaver thing


I did then banned him


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Cool


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Candy and smores.....FUCK me


----------



## Jonny

Yellow squash with ground beef and rotel hot, with cheese on top.


----------



## psych

large pizza with mushrooms, and sausage. Halloween candy and milk.  Dessert was cope.


----------



## thebrick

I made chicken stir fry. Diced chicken breast, bok choy, onion, zucchini, carrots, peanuts. Jasmine rice.


----------



## Magnus82

Chicken Lombardi on top of Protein+ pasta.  85g of delicious protein.  Who said eating clean has to be boring.


----------



## Magnus82

Chicken,  onions, baby corn, straw mushroom, garlic,  and broccoli in a homemade garlic sauce.  This is going on top of some homemade ham fried rice.


----------



## K1

Spaghetti and meatballs tonight...Will be out all day/night tomorrow so probably some take out

Guess I need to stop being lazy and start cooking more healthy foods again...Been too long since I ate properly


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Looks great magnus


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Magnus82 said:


> Chicken,  onions, baby corn, straw mushroom, garlic,  and broccoli in a homemade garlic sauce.  This is going on top of some homemade ham fried rice. View attachment 21395


Yum


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Teriyaki chicken


----------



## K1

Old school tonight...Fish fillets and mac & cheese (shapes)


----------



## Magnus82

K1 said:


> Old school tonight...Fish fillets and mac & cheese (shapes)



Throw in a hot dog and it's the same thing my kids ate! retty sure Big Ronnie recommends the SpongeBob Mac and cheese


----------



## 101st Ranger

Homemade Asian meatballs seasoned w ginger and jasmine rice.


----------



## psych

steak and chili from wendy's


----------



## 101st Ranger

psych said:


> steak and chili from wendy's


They have pretty tasty chili


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Lamb Surf n Turf! I winnnnn....lol


K1 said:


> Old school tonight...Fish fillets and mac & cheese (shapes)


----------



## xchewbaccax777

A pound of poop


----------



## squatster

I am eating a pepperoni piza -large french fries  and chicken fingers with coke a cola and now gonna have my mocha ice cream with cookie dough and chocolate cookie swirl after I do some big burps - wow gonna have some cake from a few days ago also


----------



## xchewbaccax777

squatster said:


> I am eating a pepperoni piza -large french fries  and chicken fingers with coke a cola and now gonna have my mocha ice cream with cookie dough and chocolate cookie swirl after I do some big burps - wow gonna have some cake from a few days ago also


Sounds GREAT


----------



## Magnus82

Spinach and Riccota Stuffed Chicken Breasts


----------



## squatster

Why does that bag of cheese look so puffy?


----------



## Magnus82

squatster said:


> Why does that bag of cheese look so puffy?



It's on deca and dbol


----------



## squatster

How long do you cook it for?
Does the sauce go on before you cook it or in the middle or end?
What temp
Cooking that tomorrow


----------



## squatster

How long do you juice the cheese up first?
Can I use my NPP?
I don't have any deca on hand


----------



## Magnus82

squatster said:


> How long do you cook it for?
> Does the sauce go on before you cook it or in the middle or end?
> What temp
> Cooking that tomorrow



Here's everything you need.  Wring the spinach out the best you can or it will get runny.  Also,  it's best to get your mazza on an AI. 

Baked Stuffed Chicken &Spinach Recipe


----------



## BigBob

I made portabella mushroom fajitas for the girls. I added chicken to mine ;-)


----------



## xchewbaccax777




----------



## Magnus82

One of my favorite meals.  Grilled venison back strap and sautéed mushrooms washed down with some homemade kombucha.


----------



## squatster

I had borrito pre packaged at a store and 2 of there hotdogs with chili and cheese and a big pop


----------



## Magnus82

squatster said:


> I had borrito pre packaged at a store and 2 of there hotdogs with chili and cheese and a big pop



Sounds like a classic cutting diet!


----------



## Magnus82

Bulgogi buffalo steak,  steamed broccoli,  and a bit of cilantro rice


----------



## grizz

Burgers with pepperjack cheese tonight. Not that exciting, but gotta clean out the leftovers before i cook something decent this weekend.


----------



## squatster

Any one have a pic of taco bell And Hardie I can post up
They are next door kind of


----------



## The Grim Repper

Bubba burgers with Jasmine Rice.


----------



## squatster

Grim - lets go man - we both need some taco bell


----------



## squatster

Had lean hamburger and rice mixed with tomato sauce
And then a big pile of shit food
I like to bake so I made cookies and ate most of them
Opps


----------



## Magnus82

Can you tell what time of year it is, CUT! Bison Patty between 2 sunny side up eggs.


----------



## lycan Venom

Well just got back into the groove of things. Dying for a fucking soda! My addiction to RC Cola is strong lol. 

Breakfast .. big ass bowl of steel cut oats in whole milk, cranberry juice

Pre work out bcaa, aakg, creatine, b vit. Mix in gatorade 

Post 60g p. 8g c, 18g bcaa shake

Lunch double 93% lean beef 1/3 cheeseburger, potato bread bun

Snack big ass bowl of lintel, pea, carrot, 93% lean ground beef soup.

Dinner??? Idk, but it will include rice and beans and a lot of meat.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Magnus82 said:


> Bulgogi buffalo steak,  steamed broccoli,  and a bit of cilantro rice


Delicious, I love Korean

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## xchewbaccax777

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Delicious, I love Korean
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Hawaiian Loco Mocos ^^^^^

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Grim Repper

Flank steak, minute rice, linguine.


----------



## Amber1994

rice and noodles,let can provide me power and make me stronger


----------



## finewayne

double beef burger


----------



## Amber1994

chicken breasts
greens salad with olive oil dressing
Brown Rice


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Amber1994 said:


> chicken breasts
> greens salad with olive oil dressing
> Brown Rice


Yummmmm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## graceinc

Chicken spread sandwiches. Hard to accept.


----------



## sammy421

1 cup gluten free oats with 4 whole eggs, 5 egg whites and 4 oz cheddar cheese


----------



## striffe

Chicken, rice and broccoli


----------



## Sully

Just a little ribeye.


----------



## squatster

Sully said:


> Just a little ribeye.



Just a little one?
What? 10lbs?
Love a good stake


----------



## squatster

I just had meat balls and rice


----------



## Nattydread

I didn’t take pic but I had carne asada tacos with guacamole and salsa on corn tortillas. Had two beers with it. I shouldn’t have but damn it tasted good.


----------



## Sully

Bout 4.5 lbs. Turned out more like a bone in prime rib roast. Still pretty damn good, though!


----------



## odin

Steak, potatoes and green beans with an orange afterwards.


----------



## ProFIT

Big juicy steak and sweet potatoe fries then ice cream.


----------



## striffe

Chicken and rice


----------



## AGGRO

Steak and basmati rice. That is my pre workout meal for today. I will have a shake whilst I train. Been enjoying using them. Some aminos and carb powder and glutamine.


----------



## ProFIT

Post workout sushi :love1:


----------



## SURGE

Last night I had a big pizza after training legs. My stomach is still distended.


----------



## AGGRO

Pasta and meatballs.


----------



## ASHOP

AGGRO said:


> Pasta and meatballs.



Chicken/cheese/tomato tacos  for me!


----------



## odin

Salmon and rice. Nice change for me as I don't eat much fish. Been trying to eat more greens so I added green beans as well.


----------



## Czworeczki

Egg whites and rice . A simple diner


----------



## Victory

Crab meat and rice.


----------



## Czworeczki

Lunch for today : chicken breast, jasmin rice and bulgur mix with vegi  always simply


----------



## Concreteguy

Fried stake and onion. Hand full of cashews.


----------



## Bighank

Homemade chicken cutlets.i used groundup oatmeal for flour .i put a lil mayo on the chicken then into oat flour with garlic , salt, pepper.its great.i need something different from plain chicken breast


----------



## Czworeczki

Again chicken breast , jasmin rice and red cabagge that was gooood


----------



## him123

Good ol chicken and rice.  Yeah buddy!


----------



## saps

Flank steak and veggies


----------



## Victory

Chicken rice and veggies. I have been steaming my veggies and they taste better. I always add olive oil to them at the end.


----------



## aon1

Well today was first day back on cycle and was supposed to be a family cheat day so we split it in the middle and fixed Thanksgiving dinner basically...lol....turkey, potatoes,stuffing etc.....damn good way to kick off the bulk


----------



## ProFIT

Subway sandwich as I was out. Double steak


----------



## Czworeczki

Pork , basmanti rice and veggie


----------



## saps

All you can eat Mongolian grill
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Czworeczki

saps said:


> All you can eat Mongolian grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



Looking really good


----------



## striffe

That pic looks great. Last night I had a giant bowl of chicken thai soup with noodles. Tonight probably homemade beef burger and fries as I am training legs.


----------



## AGGRO

Steak and buttered bread for something different.


----------



## Czworeczki

Last night Salomon with asparagus


----------



## Duluxx

Shrimp pasta with dill lemon sauce


----------



## rowdyz

1/2 cup jasmine rice, 8oz rotisserie style chicken, 2 cups steamed brocolli last night. Tonight were going for Crazy Tacos.. gonna try the pork this evening, may post pics


----------



## SURGE

rowdyz said:


> 1/2 cup jasmine rice, 8oz rotisserie style chicken, 2 cups steamed brocolli last night. Tonight were going for Crazy Tacos.. gonna try the pork this evening, may post pics



I had 1/2 chicken tonight with potatoes.


----------



## striffe

Turkey, rice and steamed veg.


----------



## MR. BMJ

5x corn chicken enchiladas w/ cheese, rice/beans and Diet Dr. Pepper. 

lol, just getting over a head cold for over a week, and the GF is Mexican....and it's Sunday a few hours before TWD....whatta my gonna say

Usually, when I get home from the gym, my last meal right now is:

8oz Flank Steak

1/2c red/brown rice mixed with quinoa (A blend at Costco)

8oz cooked eggs whites (Kirkland liquid eggs whites) w/ 100 grams mixed peppers and onions w/ La Victoria mild sauce.

19 Pecans + 4 fish oil caps.

Crystal Light


----------



## ProFIT

Beef with noodles and peppers. Cooked in peanut oil.


----------



## odin

ProFIT said:


> Beef with noodles and peppers. Cooked in peanut oil.



That sounds really nice. Today I had steak and rice with a grapefruit afterwards.


----------



## johnsnowyo

Sirloin with garlic maple sauce, Veggie+Whole grain noodles, Cut greens no salt


----------



## saps

Flank steak, shrimp and stir fry veggies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsnowyo

saps said:


> Flank steak, shrimp and stir fry veggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



Hmmmm I reallllyyyy want that lol........


----------



## SURGE

saps said:


> Flank steak, shrimp and stir fry veggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



It looks really nice. I had shrimp tonight with jasmine rice.


----------



## ProFIT

Oriental beef stir fry cooked in sesame oil. Very nice but peanut oil is better.


----------



## saps

SURGE said:


> It looks really nice. I had shrimp tonight with jasmine rice.


My wife and daughter had Jasmine rice with the stir fry but I was on a low carb day so I didn't, you can see the small bowl of Jasmine rice above the wok

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler Durden

Just got done eating at Whole Foods. I had a chicken breast, a handful of wings, and a spinach salad. I like going there cause they have all kinds of stuff cooked and available via self-service.


----------



## rmtt

Chicken Fajitas with Whole Wheat Wraps....and a lot of Hot Sauce!!!


----------



## Concreteguy

Come home from gym and pin slin. Walk to kitchen and mix 60 grams of Cytocarb, 20grams EAA's with one Gatorade and drink it down with two Pop tarts. 45 minutes later I have 8oz of cooked chicken with 1 1/2 cups of cooked white rice. 1 cup blue berries.

That's dinner. I later have the same chicken and rice meal before bed.

The eating as usual is the most painful part of this entire deal.


----------



## lilgumby

same meal evey night lol not much variety for me  i make a Big pile of green/red/yellow peppers with red onions, broccoli done in a pan with some tuscan( flavored) olive oil ,balsamic vinegar and 7 ish OZ of steak


----------



## AGGRO

Trying to have more fish recently. 2 white fish, potatoes and green beans. Pink salt and mixed pepper makes a big difference to flavor.


----------



## Viking

Chicken, rice and steamed vegetables with melted butter.


----------



## saps

Was in Seattle so had to stop at Ohana, for some Hawaiian food.
Poke bowl, and then the sumo bento box, which is a chicken cutlet, teriyaki beef and salmon teriyaki.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ProFIT

Last night I had chicken and rice but in a thai green sauce. It was a nice change from my boring chicken meals.


----------



## Viking

Steak and sweet potatoe. I have bene rotating beed with chicken recently and its going well.


----------



## SURGE

Cod and potatoes with green beans.


----------



## BigBob

Veggies for the vegans. I add chicken. Yum.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## striffe

BigBob said:


> Veggies for the vegans. I add chicken. Yum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk



Looks very nice. I will probably do similar but with beef tonight. Do you add any special oils for flavor? PROFIT posted peanut oil and I want to try that out. I like sesame or coconut oil.


----------



## BigBob

striffe said:


> Looks very nice. I will probably do similar but with beef tonight. Do you add any special oils for flavor? PROFIT posted peanut oil and I want to try that out. I like sesame or coconut oil.


I usually use olive oil or coconut. I mix the spices up. Sometimes Mediterranean, Southwest, curcumin basil etc. What's nice is you can add any meat. My daughter is vegan and instead of cooking separate meals I try to plan things that are interchangeable. Yesterday I made roasted potatoes with peppers shoots and mushrooms. 

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## AGGRO

Beef with rice and a side salad.


----------



## BigBob

southwestern style mixed veggies with ground turkey meat thrown in. Quick and easy.


----------



## Czworeczki

Chicken breast with avocado


----------



## AGGRO

Last night I had salmon with an avocado salad.


----------



## ASHOP

I'm eating light, Tortilla Soup w/shredded chicken


----------



## SURGE

Shredded chilli chicken from a chinese restaurant. My weekly treat.


----------



## BG

Chicken breast with a little bbq on top, rice and ..... a hotdog. what a combo lol


----------



## striffe

Steak and pasta. I have been eating a lot of pasta recently. Got a bit bored of rice.


----------



## Duluxx

Salmon black beans brown rice and kale. So good!


----------



## robertson

White rice with mutton and cucumber salad.


----------



## Victory

Steak sandwich. I didn't feel like rice so toasted some bread and added salad with cut up steak and a sweet onion sauce. I will have to start doing this more as I enjoyed it.


----------



## Duluxx

Chicken and beef burrito with kale and scotch bonnet.


----------



## Nattydread

Just cooked these up in southern Cali 110 degree weather. Must of lost 4lbs of sweat cooking this up.


----------



## SURGE

Chicken and rice with bbq sauce. I enjoyed it as not had chicken for awhile.


----------



## striffe

Shrimp in an oriental stir fry.


----------



## striffe

Salmon with salad (avocado, feta cheese, tomatoes, spinach).


----------



## AGGRO

Steak and broccoli. 1 protein yoghurt afterwards.


----------



## ucsumma

Turkey, Asparagus, and Pistachios. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odin

Chicken and basmati rice. With a slice of carrot cake for dessert. I had this before training legs.


----------



## ASHOP

8oz ribeye, 3 egg and cheese omelet, 1 whole tomato


----------



## AGGRO

Steak with potatoes and salad with tomato, onion, carrot.


----------



## striffe

Chicken pasta with chopped tomatoes and olives.


----------



## odin

1/2 chicken and some greens. It tasted great. Bought a nice spice mix for the chicken and it makes a big difference.


----------



## ProFIT

I was out so had a chicken sub with all the salad. Just ate shrimp and jasmine rice. Before bed I will have some cottage cheese and peanut butter.


----------



## striffe

Beef mince with rice. I have been trying to have more beef recently.


----------



## bernardt

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Just wanted to see how everyone's diet is going and feel free to post pictures of your dinner we would love to see your progress...View attachment 18139.
> 
> Mine was tilapia sauteed in olive oil and tumeric serve with some sauteed kale turmeric cayenne and curry powder with lots of olive oil, I have lost 40 pounds just by cutting out most of the carbs except the complex carbs of course...





Sushi today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

Not dinner but breakfast. This is my favorite morning meal hands down besides donuts, pancakes, Cinnamon rolls or any other sweet morning carb lol.

Ok..... It's my favorite "clean" breakfast. [emoji23]

250g egg whites
3 whole eggs
100g steak
1c squash and mushrooms


----------



## squatster

Take those mushrooms out and I am there-
My supper- Chinese food- chicken fingers- beef teriyaki  - veg fried  rice - and pop
The home made choc chip cookies
I am making blueberry pie and blueberry muffins right now. 
Blueberry pie with strawberry ice cream and whip cream is my favourite


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> Take those mushrooms out and I am there-
> My supper- Chinese food- chicken fingers- beef teriyaki  - veg fried  rice - and pop
> The home made choc chip cookies
> I am making blueberry pie and blueberry muffins right now.
> Blueberry pie with strawberry ice cream and whip cream is my favourite


Gained 5lbs of Water and a back pump just reading that lol.


----------



## Tank211

This was post workout!


----------



## psych

fire house subs got 2 and a slurpee


----------



## ProFIT

Beef stroganoff.


----------



## odin

Chicken, broccoli and rice


----------



## Viking

Beef, jasmine rice with a large iced tea.


----------



## Viking

I had pizza tonight. How many like pineapple on pizza? Some act like it's disgusting but I like it.


----------



## AGGRO

Viking said:


> I had pizza tonight. How many like pineapple on pizza? Some act like it's disgusting but I like it.



I like pineapple of pizza but don't have it often. Last night I felt ill so didn't eat much. If I don't feel well I often fast until it passes. I did have a chicken breast sandwich with salad. Later on a protein shake and an apple then I fasted until late in the morning.


----------



## Victory

Viking said:


> I had pizza tonight. How many like pineapple on pizza? Some act like it's disgusting but I like it.



I am not against it but don't ever add it on. I have gone off pizza recently. Trying to eat clean


----------



## 1969jeffery1969

Victory said:


> I am not against it but don't ever add it on. I have gone off pizza recently. Trying to eat clean


Mmmm pizza

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## XlKiwi

Cheese on toast a whole lotta cheese


----------



## striffe

XlKiwi said:


> Cheese on toast a whole lotta cheese



Not had this for a very long time. I love cheese on toast. I like to add sliced tomatoe before grilling.


----------



## XlKiwi

striffe said:


> Not had this for a very long time. I love cheese on toast. I like to add sliced tomatoe before grilling.


Just have to make sure it's tasty cheese and can also add onions and tomatoes even ham yummy off-season food and simple


----------



## AGGRO

My cheat meal recently has been English Muffins from Whole Foods with plenty of jelly.


----------



## AGGRO

Steak and potatoes with green beans.


----------



## striffe

Chicken wrapped in bacon and rice


----------



## Thermo

Nice....AHI on seaweed, plenty of Wasabi. More the merrier.....When it burns, the less you can eat.   OFF TOPIC:  Any Gardeners afoot?   I grow GHOST Peppers every year.


----------



## ASHOP

Porter house steak, baked potato, asparagus, salad, ice tea. I'm a happy man


----------



## AGGRO

Sushi for my post workout meal tonight. I also added an ISO 100 shake.


----------



## ProFIT

Cod fillet, asparagus and sweetcorn.


----------



## AGGRO

Steak and rice. Trying to have more fruit now so my last meal was greek yoghurt with mixed fruit.


----------



## striffe

Fish and rice today. Trying to lean bulk.


----------



## AGGRO

Steak and rice. Eating a lot of wholegrain rice now. 4 solid meals per day and leaning up nicely.


----------



## AGGRO

Chicken, wholegrain rice and spinach.


----------



## Kingjmack

Dinner was Ground Beef and  Pasta


----------



## striffe

Chicken and pasta.


----------



## ASHOP

Homemade chicken and noodles. My mothers recipe.


----------



## striffe

Sweet chilli chicken with noodles.


----------



## Victory

Chicken and mushroom risotto.


----------



## SURGE

Steak, peppers and rice.


----------



## striffe

Chicken and sweet potatoes with spinach.


----------



## Viking

Oats with whey.


----------



## AGGRO

Chicken and pasta.


----------



## Viking

Beef, rice and asparagus.


----------



## MR. BMJ

2 pork chops
2+ cups of roasted green beans, broccoli, cauliflower and carrots
A few (ahem, a lot ) of air fried potstickers, lol

Diet Dr. Pepper

Crap, 2 donuts


----------



## AGGRO

Beef, rice and broccoli.

Coconut water.


----------



## Elvia1023

Nevermind dinner this is what I ate all day...

6 whole eggs and 3 pieces of buttered toast.
Chicken, basmati rice and an avocado.
Oats, whey isolate, banana and chia seeds.
Cottage Cheese, blueberries, raspberries, kiwi and lemon juice.
INTRA 25g EAA's and 75g HBCD's.
15iu Humalog
4 scoops of ON's Gold Standard Gainer (112g carbs, 55g protein and 10g fat) and 1 blood orange.
Chicken and jasmine rice drizzled with macadamia nut oil.
Chicken, jasmine rice and 2 spoons of peanut butter.


----------



## Elvia1023

I was overdoing things recently but was well aware. In my head I just wanted to get big as fast as possible which is never the best approach. Nothing major and a few lower days was enough to get the bloat off. Now I will move up gradually and try to control portion sizes (no more 300g dry weight rice/pasta meals). Most meals apart from the odd bowl of cereal won't go over 100g carbs. Here is what I ate today...

- 6 whole eggs, onions, tomatoes, blueberries and 3 pieces of toast.
- 200g plant protein cereal (dark chocolate and coconut) with coconut milk plus an extra 30g protein from synthepure.
- Chicken, basmati rice and vegetables.
- Cottage Cheese, strawberries, grapes, blueberries and lemon juice.
INTRA (25g EAA's and 50g HBCD's).
- Chicken, basmati rice and vegetables.
- Beef Mince, long grain rice and 1 avocado.


----------



## ASHOP

DINNER TODAY:

RIBEYE
ASPARAGUS 
RED GRAPES


----------



## Elvia1023

ASHOP said:


> DINNER TODAY:
> 
> RIBEYE
> ASPARAGUS
> RED GRAPES



Nice meal. I am eating a lot of rice/pasta now but very often in the past I would substitute those for grapes or pineapple. So basically have something like you had. Usually a big steak and just eat a 500g pack of grapes afterwards. Pineapple goes great with steak too but when I do pineapple I usually cook it with the steak. I add it in at the end when the steak is sitting on a hot plate and will fry it on a low heat with cinnamon powder then put it on top of the steak so the juices fall down.


----------



## AGGRO

Chicken, rice, asparagus.


----------



## AGGRO

Steak, rice, broccoli. Then a bowl of fruit afterwards.


----------



## AGGRO

AGGRO said:


> Chicken, rice, asparagus.



The same tonight but I added some melon and grapes afterwards.


----------



## ASHOP

DINNER:

CHICKEN BREAST
PEAS
PINEAPPLE


----------



## ASHOP

SEAFOOD NIGHT:

LOBSTER TAIL
SHRIMP SCAMPI
SHRIMP COCKTAIL
ASPARAGUS


----------



## Elvia1023

Dinner for the last 2 nights.

Beef mince with tomatoes, cherry tomatoes, mushrooms (white and brown), white asparagus, courgette, yellow peppers in arrabbiata sauce (tomatoe, garlic and red chilli pepper) with rigate pasta...





Beef mince with tomatoes, mushrooms, green asparagus, yellow peppers in a tomatoe and basil sauce with gluten free penne pasta...


----------



## AGGRO

Beef, potatoes, broccoli.


----------



## Elvia1023

It's not dinner but I stayed up tonight and just ran***ly decided to cook chicken, green peppers, cherry tomatoes and egg noodles at 3am. Nothing special but the sheer amount is ridiculous. I have had to put it in a salad bowl. I am struggling just over half way through. I may leave it and come back to it in 30 mins. 110g protein, 200g carbs and about 20g fat


----------



## Elvia1023

Steak (beef), green and yellow peppers, cherry tomatoes and basmati rice.
Synthepure smoothie with pineapple, oats, mixed berries and water.
Steak (beef) with melted extra mature cheddar cheese on top with olive and tomatoe focaccia bread.
Synthepure smoothie with 2 apples, 1 kiwi, green grapes, blueberries, oats and water.
Steak (beef) with a toasted fruit loaf drizzled in extra virgin olive oil.
Cottage cheese, blackcurrants, cranberries, walnuts and cashew nuts.

Both of my bread dishes tasted amazing and were a welcomed change. I don't usually have breads and cheese in my diet now. The melted cheddar cheese on top of steak is a fav of mine. The toasted fruit loaf was amazing as well and I drizzled that with extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## Jim550

Got my diet cleaned up and been eating really good for about the past 2 weeks.  Tonight for dinner was Top round steak cooked in ghee butter with a few cups of broccoli


----------



## Finephysique

Do you all use fro zen or fresh vegetables or a combination?


----------



## koolio

Today I had 5oz of chicken breast and 1 cup of yellow rice with some salsa for flavor...
Tomorrow will be double cheeseburger hamburger helper...


----------



## ASHOP

Finephysique said:


> Do you all use fro zen or fresh vegetables or a combination?



A combination, same with fruit.


----------



## Finephysique

ASHOP said:


> A combination, same with fruit.



I actually just stocked up on a lot of frozen vegetables today, I find it so hard to always have fresh vegetables in. 

I really don’t like frozen fruit though, even to make a smoothie it just doesn’t taste the same.


----------



## ASHOP

Finephysique said:


> I actually just stocked up on a lot of frozen vegetables today, I find it so hard to always have fresh vegetables in.
> 
> I really don’t like frozen fruit though, even to make a smoothie it just doesn’t taste the same.



Supposedly flash freezing fruit makes them retain vital nutrients and anti oxidants.


----------



## Elvia1023

ASHOP said:


> Supposedly flash freezing fruit makes them retain vital nutrients and anti oxidants.



It does. I pretty much didn't use my freezer for years. Everything I bought was fresh but certain things are better when frozen. The issue is I only like frozen fruits/berries in smoothies. I wouldn't use frozen in a yoghurt so I buy fresh. 

Since I moved all the vegetables I buy are frozen. I cook them in the pan so I don't mind them being frozen at all as they taste great at the end. I am not a big fan of freezing meat though so I buy it all fresh and don't store it longer than a few days most of the time.

For dinner today I had chicken breast (marinated in a mango and lime sauce), jasmine rice and vegetables.


----------



## Jethro

Quail soup. 209 calories 21g of protein 13 grams of fat. Cooked it in the slow cooker until the meat is fall of the bone tender. You get all the bone broth that way too.


----------



## Elvia1023

Food today...

*Synthepure and coffee.
Chicken breast, garlic/red pepper houmous, jasmine rice and 2 satsumas.
Rump steak, jasmine rice and cinnamon pineapple with 2 squares of 85% dark chocolate.
*6iu Apidra, 5ml synthetine and *1 banana.*
TRAIN (EAA's, 60g HBCD's, 10g glutamine and 2 scoops Hydramax).
Chicken breast, garlic/red pepper houmous, jasmine rice and mango.
*Beef mince, jasmine rice and cinnamon pineapple.
Beef mince, jasmine rice and cinnamon pineapple with 2 squares of 85% dark chocolate.
Synthepure, 1 avocado, walnuts and blueberries.

*


----------



## squatster

Omg
I’ve been eating like shit
Tonight is chill


----------



## squatster

Tonight is stuffed peppers - hamburger and tomato sauce- good for my fat belly


----------

